# Valet Pro Classic Wax



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

VP have released a new classic wax £20. Looks interesting


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

I'm waiting a review


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There was an offer from valet pro through there retailers at waxstock where you got applicator and towel for same price but was show offer.

Talking to them on the stall its been designed to be rather like collinite but even easier to use.

Smells like collinite also.

Not tried it myself mind have stacks of wax but is an addiction...:lol:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

We will arrange for Detailing world to do a review.

But it is an excellent easy to use wax. It gives a very high gloss finish. Great value for money, amazing results. It won't disappoint. 

your find quite a few traders selling this wax now.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

little review

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277355


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

DW review team now have this product. Give it a week or so for a DW review.

i4detailing
shinearama 
waxamomo 

have Classic gloss protection available on on there web stores.

Clean your car and elite car care also have stock of this product.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got a pot and so will be hoping to have it used over the weekend and let it run through till it dies off and see what durability I get.

I'll be using 2 layers


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

This looks like a fantastic wax - i was working on the Waxamomo stand at Waxstock and we had it on the top table all day trying to flog it. For the price its a great deal, and in fact Waxamomo are still offering the free wax applicator and MF towel FREE with every order for the wax.

It's on the home page at www.waxamomo.co.uk - gotta be worth a try!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Quick snap - write up to come over the weekend...


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Video demonstrating the power of Classic gloss protection.:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My review pot is en route so fingers crossed for a lunchtime bonnet test tomorrow or Tuesday, with rest of car to follow one evening


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My review and video should be live tomorrow. Just had a busy weekend.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Having a delay on the review Heres a teaser pic...


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

like the photo.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

now available on Elite Car Cares website http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/valet-pro-classic-gloss-protection-wax-kit.php?manufacturers_id=52


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Having a delay on the review Heres a teaser pic...


The beading is the same from the Artemis
I love it :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Made a little video too


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Teaser photo from my review showing the high gloss finish 










It's been damp overnight, fingers crossed I will have some beading photos for you later today too


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, some beading photos 

Just after this mornings rain (excuse the rain-borne dirt):









This afternoons rain:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

photos look great nick. love the last one with the out of focus edges.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking I may have to get some myself Greg, looks another good product


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279912

review from detailing worlds test team now in place. Two Reviews great comments.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4490064177763&set=o.282288758491198&type=1&theater

some photos on our facebook site. they look great.


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried this stuff out yesterday. Nice and easy to apply but i dont think i did it right. I applied it all over tue car then went around trying to take it off and struggled. Think i left it on for too long and now i have some patches. Will this come off with a wash?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Izzy1 said:


> I tried this stuff out yesterday. Nice and easy to apply but i dont think i did it right. I applied it all over tue car then went around trying to take it off and struggled. Think i left it on for too long and now i have some patches. Will this come off with a wash?


It's a definite 'one panel at a time' wax. I found this out on purpose during my review, applied a little more wax over the top to soften it and voila, job jobbed.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Izzy1 said:


> I tried this stuff out yesterday. Nice and easy to apply but i dont think i did it right. I applied it all over tue car then went around trying to take it off and struggled. Think i left it on for too long and now i have some patches. Will this come off with a wash?


There are directions on the tin. They tell you to work on a panel at a time. A few people have done the same now and i am wondering if people can easily see/ identify the directions on the tin?

For areas where you have wax left. Reapply then buff with a clean dry micro fibre cloth. Use thin layers.

I think i need to do a video on this product in terms of application.

Any problems please call ValetPRO on 01892 277001 we are always willing to help. You can also emails us off our website.

all the best

Greg


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers greg. I had a feeling i was doing it wrong. A vid will be great. Car wont get washed till next weekend so will apply another thin layer then and see how i get on.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Izzy1 said:


> Cheers greg. I had a feeling i was doing it wrong. A vid will be great. Car wont get washed till next weekend so will apply another thin layer then and see how i get on.


excellent. let me know how you get on. Remember Panel at a time.

Tim at clean your car has used our wax too. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279510 photos show it being used after menzera prep.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

1Valet PRO said:


> DW review team now have this product. Give it a week or so for a DW review.
> 
> i4detailing
> shinearama
> ...


Would you do panel pots?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

It possible, and it would be a good idea to do panel pots. It something we may do next year. We have a number of project we are currently working on which need completing before the end of this year. After this is done we can start thinking about panel pots. We will of course keep you all posted on our developments.


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so this time i did one panel at a time. very thin layer and left it for a few minutes before buffing off. Not sure if i should have left it on for a bit longer but it came off fairly easy.

well happy with the results. I think i need a bit more practice with the waxing process.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

nice photos thank for posting, and glad you found the results good and the buffing process easier.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

C'mon guys get with the panel pots...really want to try it out...... :doublesho


----------

